# Age of Craftsman Snowblower



## Kennykenny (Jan 30, 2021)

Is it possible to to find out the age of Craftsman Snow blower, model 247.887801(need serial #?)? Anyone have experience with a this unit or any Craftsman snow throwers?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Approx 2012 per the printing date on the owners manual on Sears parts site.

Craftsman 247.887801


----------

